# How to get out of recovery when stuck in recovery?



## Shelby04861 (Aug 29, 2011)

So I found myself stuck in recovery again (glitch recovery). It will do a restore of a backup and all but wont boot back up, only into glitch recovery. Have any of you found yourself in this situation yet, and how did you get out without odin back to stock and then back again? Do I need to do something with the mounts or usb storage mode? Thanks


----------



## Xain713 (Aug 10, 2011)

Flash a cm7 or miui rom reboot recovery re flash current rom and done no wipes necessary

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## Shelby04861 (Aug 29, 2011)

will try this as well, i hope i have one on my phone.


----------



## Shelby04861 (Aug 29, 2011)

Downloading now, wil try that out. At least if I can figure it out it might help othersstuck at work and in the same situation and dont know better than to leave good enough alone, lol!

edit: did not work...oh well...odin it is...itwould still be nice to figure out a way


----------



## knivesout (Dec 1, 2011)

You could try flashing just the CWM4 fixed for CM7 recovery in odin and then flash build 1/2, then whatever ICS rom after that. It would save you the trouble of going all the way back to stock if it works, but I haven't tried it myself so can't say for sure.


----------



## droidstyle (Oct 22, 2011)

do what xain said but you need to flash cm7 twice then flash back to ics.


----------



## Xain713 (Aug 10, 2011)

*Oh yea ty droidstyle lol forgot to mention that *
Usually works for me lol happens to me alot at work xD

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## bfmetcalf (Jan 25, 2012)

For what it is worth. I was in this situation as well a while back and found the best way to flash the teamhacksung ICS rom was to flash build 2 let it boot, reboot>recovery, flash build 6 let it boot, reboot>recovery, flash gapps and boot, reboot>recovery flash gapps fixer, boot and have fun. Worked well.


----------



## Shelby04861 (Aug 29, 2011)

So I had to Odin back to stick and flash a couple things to fix it. I did not see the flash twice post before I got home. Next time this happens, and it proly will, I will try the flash twice method. I will try messing it up on my next day off and try the flash twice method and report back. Thanks to all.

Powered by recycled iPhones!


----------



## Swarley24 (Aug 23, 2011)

Thanks Xain713 and droidstyle, it worked for me. I am on a roadtrip without access to a computer so your comments saved me from not having my phone working for a week.


----------



## Xain713 (Aug 10, 2011)

no problem  lol didnt think this thread was here still lol but glad it helped ^__^


----------

